# AMR Rancho/Redlands Divisions



## agah (Dec 18, 2014)

I have an interview coming up and am looking to gain more insight about the interview process as well as the leadership there. Can anyone tell me how many employees the divisions have? How many rigs? ALS/BLS? Who are the managers? What questions can I expect? Any scenario-based questions? Medical/trauma? I already browsed the forums and their website to learn more about the company. Looking for more recent experiences. Feel free to private message if you don't feel comfortable posting here.


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Dec 18, 2014)

Those are very specific questions.. Unfortunately I don't have the answers and I'm not sure if there's anyone from those divisions that use this forum. But, I would expect your interview question to be the usual "Why do you want to work for us?" type questions. If you get hired all new employees attend a two week orientation at our Riverside office followed by your FTO time back at your primary division.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 18, 2014)

BASICallyEMT said:


> Those are very specific questions.. Unfortunately I don't have the answers and I'm not sure if there's anyone from those divisions that use this forum. But, I would expect your interview question to be the usual "Why do you want to work for us?" type questions. If you get hired all new employees attend a two week orientation at our Riverside office followed by your FTO time back at your primary division.


Orientation is rotated between the riverside main and the Rancho main. 

I just finished my paramedic internship with one of those divisions however I couldn't tell you a thing about them. Those would be good questions to ask at your interview however.


----------



## auxilio911 (Dec 19, 2014)

Hey agah,
I work for Rancho division full time and used to work for Redlands. The interview is pretty straightforward, they are going to ask you a series of questions. For example, Why do you want to work for? What are your future goals? Name a time when you were in a stressful situation. No medical/ trauma assessment. There are a couple hundred full time and part time among both divisions. We deploy about 20-25 ALS rigs for Rancho, and about 6-8 bls rigs. Once hired you'll start as BLS doing transfers, then you can apply for ALS. Good luck, feel free to pm


----------



## agah (Jan 8, 2015)

Thanks for your responses. I received an offer . Need to pass my physical in few days.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 8, 2015)

agah said:


> Thanks for your responses. I received an offer . Need to pass my physical in few days.


It's pretty hard to fail your physical


----------



## agah (Jan 8, 2015)

Even for the ladies? I know someone who failed it :/


----------



## auxilio911 (Jan 8, 2015)

They'll hold your hand through the whole process. The hardest part for 
Some is the gurney lift test.


----------



## agah (Jan 8, 2015)

auxilio911 said:


> They'll hold your hand through the whole process. The hardest part for
> Some is the gurney lift test.



What does that one look like? It's a power gurney and it will be supported on one side right? I was told different weights with the highest being 165.


----------



## LAKings67 (Jan 13, 2015)

I think I asked this question already but what can I expect in the 2 week orientation and what comes next as far as riding out with an FTO and actual field start time?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 13, 2015)

2 weeks of extreme boredness. It's just about policies, SOG, and EVOC.


----------



## LAKings67 (Jan 13, 2015)

DesertEMT66 said:


> 2 weeks of extreme boredness. It's just about policies, SOG, and EVOC.


Oh for real lol

EVOC is right after the final day correct? 

Then FTO time?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 13, 2015)

I replied via personal conversation but to make this info available to everyone, it solely depends on the division you work for on how they do field training time. It varies greatly by division and sometimes by FTO.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Jan 14, 2015)

There's a local geography/map test also.


----------



## agah (Jan 15, 2015)

LAKings67 said:


> I think I asked this question already but what can I expect in the 2 week orientation and what comes next as far as riding out with an FTO and actual field start time?



When and where are you starting orientation?

I passed my physical. Wasn't bad at all...


----------



## LAKings67 (Jan 16, 2015)

agah said:


> When and where are you starting orientation?
> 
> I passed my physical. Wasn't bad at all...


Monday the 19th in riverside. 

I had a really horrible chest cold and passed the physical lol. Not bad at all


----------



## agah (Jan 16, 2015)

LAKings67 said:


> Monday the 19th in riverside.
> 
> I had a really horrible chest cold and passed the physical lol. Not bad at all



See you there then.


----------



## LAKings67 (Jan 16, 2015)

agah said:


> See you there then.


Awesome!


----------

